# 2009 Women's Skis



## una_dogger (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking for input from the women skiers on the board (or guys with knowledge of women's skiis!) -- I'm in the market for my second pair of downhill skiis -- I'm skiing blues with ease, blacks comfortably, and some double blacks (yippee!) and need an upgrade from my first pair of skis (Salomon Ambers 138cm). I'm 5'0, 130#.  I'm pretty athletic, and although I ski conservatively, I will try anything. 

I'd like a ski that has really good edge grip on steeps, agile and responsive on tight turns/jump turns. Stability at speed is a plus -- but response and grip are bigger factors for me. I'm looking for an all mountain ski because I really like skiing the ungroomed stuff and want a ski that can handle it when we get powder here!

This past weekend I demo'd K2 Burnin' Loves(149cm) and had the following impressions:
Plusses:
-easy quick turns on groomers
-very stable at speed
-busted through late day crud very well, put out some pretty huge rooster tails! 
-edgy on ice

Cons:
-heavy
-tails felt heavy and "draggy" as the groomers got pushed around.
-hard to manueuver on ungroomed -- skied them on Lost Princess in Oz (Sunday River) and had issues with getting them turned around moguls and also --difficult to describe-- but caught tips crossing a few times when I first got into that slope. Managed to work it out but was unhappy with them, couldn't really get them to "respond" quickly.  They just felt, "dead". My Ambers move with me, they react very quickly. Yes, they are shorter, but I don't think that's the whole story....

I switched back to my Ambers for sunday and I really like the way they spring when I ask them too, but they are not so stable/edgy on the steeper stuff I'm skiing these days and I think that's where they are holding me back. I have to really grind them in to hold an edge on the steep stuff -- but they do their job, but I have to make a gazillion turns--they get skiddy on longer turns on steeps/icy surfaces.

I'm hoping to find Atomic Heaven's Gates to demo this weekend.

Has anyone tried them??

Thanks for your input. Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 11, 2009)

una_dogger said:


> I'm hoping to find Atomic Heaven's Gates to demo this weekend.
> 
> Has anyone tried them??



One of my female friends was looking for a new pair of skis this year.  The three that she was considering, were the K2 Burning-Luv, Vokl Fuego, and Atomic Heavens Gates.

In the end she bought the Fuego, but she has always liked the brand and was biased.  She did like the Heaven's Gate a lot though.

I believe that i still have a Heaven's gate left in my demo fleet at Jimney Peak.  If it is still there it is a 150cm.(sold all of the other sizes)  When i go to work tomorrow I will check and make sure it is still there.


----------



## una_dogger (Mar 11, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I believe that i still have a Heaven's gate left in my demo fleet at Jimney Peak.  If it is still there it is a 150cm.(sold all of the other sizes)  When i go to work tomorrow I will check and make sure it is still there.



Thanks, please let me know.


----------



## skidon (Mar 11, 2009)

My mate (SkiDeb) sez check out next year's "Little Black Skirt" by Blizzard.  She skied it at Cannon a few weeks back and was impressed....and she doesn't impress easily (at least when it comes to skis).  Heh.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)

Nordica makes some really good women's skis too.  My wife who is a generally agressive skier absoluetly loves her Olympia Victories.  Monster edge grip, and also easy to turn in the crud/pow!

http://www.nordica.com/site/ski.php?site=2&lang=1&id=34

She also demo'd the Olympia Conquer in some hard pack conditions back in January and liked them alot as they had all of the edge grip of her Victories and some extra width - my guess is these will be her new boards next season

http://www.nordica.com/site/ski.php?site=2&lang=1&id=33


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2009)

Trekchick would normally be a great resource for this question but she's on a road trip to Summit County right now. Have you tried asking on The Ski Diva's site? I'd love to help but I have limited experience with skis and have never demo'd.

That said, I have a pair of Roxy Joyriders that I like very much. They're supposed to be a more advanced ski but I find they turn easily, hold on well to hardpack and ice, and plow pretty well through crud and a little bit of freshies as well. I'm not sure who would have them to demo, but they were rated well online. I used the Divas' recommendations and online reviews to make my decision when I bought them. 

For an all-mountain ski, you may also want to consider a twin tip. I have Dynastar Marie Martinod Pros (same as the She's Trouble) and they're a lot of fun. Great on just about anything except ice. I used them last season as my only ski for most of the season. I also found them to be forgiving this year when I started trying bumps. They can be had for pretty cheap on eBay with bindings.

The other thing I want to add is that now that you're progressing, you may want to consider adding some length. You'll gain stability at higher speeds. My beginner skis were 140cm; my Joyriders are 162 cm. Granted, I have some weight and height on you, but weight and ability are larger factors than height when choosing skis. Trekchick weighs less than you do, IIRC, and she skis longer skis than I do.

Good luck!


----------



## una_dogger (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, Carrie! I am jumping length from 138 to 150.  Given my height/wieght -- 150 is technically what I should be skiing on - according to all the charts??   Manueverability off groomers is more of what I am looking for than a fast ski, so I don't think going longer than 155 is what I'd want to do for my next ski.  Gotta learn to love those trees before my knees and hips give out! LOL. 

I have found Ski Diva -- lots of good info there, thanks!

Drjeff; thanks for the recommendations -- the Victories do look nice! Adding to my short list of demo's, check!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 12, 2009)

Una,

If you're trying everything/anything, you're going to want versatility and, quite frankly, the burnin' luv doesn't do that very well. It's a big, clunky, unflexible ski that's meant for powder conditions, and you just don't find those types of conditions around here quite often. In my opinion, it's too much ski for New England.

I've gotten knocked for using them because they are an "intermediate" ski, but I love the K2 tru luvs. They take me through trees, moguls, groomed, un-groomed, rocky, crusty- everything. They're relatively light weight, flexible, and easy to turn. If you really do want to ski "everything and anything" you might want to look at a ski that has more of those traits and less stiffness/weight. 

My only problem with them is that they tend to talk back if I'm not on an edge, but that just makes sure to keep me on edge more often. 

Other skis that are comparable to the tru in versatality/flexibility are Elan's Black Magic, Volkl's Attiva Aire, Atomic's Cloud 9 and Rossi's Voodoo & Attraxion III. 

Most importantly, make sure you demo, LOTS. The level of comfort you'll experience with a ski is relative to you.


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2009)

BTW, the Rossi Attraxion V is the same ski as the Roxy Joyrider. 126-74-108. My Joyriders actually came labeled as Rossignol Joyriders: same company. The Rossi Attraxion III is the same as the Roxy Bliss: a slightly softer ski than the Joyriders. 

And yup, 138 to 150 is a jump. Just remember that if you want some float, you'll still want to go on the longer end of what's recommended for you. A lot of those charts are based on height so be careful. But you're right that you have to go with what you're comfortable with. Technically, according to weight, I should be on a ski that's 170+, but I'm not comfortable with that (though the Divas insist I need a 170 Volkl Aura to round out my quiver ).


----------



## persee (Mar 12, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Una,
> 
> If you're trying everything/anything, you're going to want versatility and, quite frankly, the burnin' luv doesn't do that very well. It's a big, clunky, unflexible ski that's meant for powder conditions, and you just don't find those types of conditions around here quite often. In my opinion, it's too much ski for New England.



I think you must be thinking of a different ski than the Burnin' Luv. The Burnin Luv is an Advanced/Expert Frontside Carver ski. With a 70mm waist it's about as far as you can get from a powder ski. 

As for what ski is right for you, una_dogger, I think you should consider demoing. You can try a bunch to feel which ski is to your liking, rather than having any of us trying to recommend. The Burnin is a higher level ski and will take skill/effort to ski to best advantage as it is accordingly a stiff ski. You might want to consider the Lotta Luv as it sounds like the ski for the conditions/places you want to go - it's a bit wider under foot and maybe a tad softer than the Burnin and is truly designed to be an all-mountain ski. It's listed as an Advanced/Expert ski, but the first time I tried a pair out I was very definitely an intermediate and did not find them hard to ski. More recently I had them out at a demo day in NE with the conditions being a shallow layer of groom over hardpack/boiler plate. I took them down the steepest trail on the mountain and they held just fine. Also put them into some moguls, the skis were ready to go even though I wasn't in that condition. I would recommend against the True Luvs. I had a pair of these these skis when I was a true intermediate and I think you will quickly outgrow them if you're already doing double blacks at Sunday River. 

As for length you probably will be most comfy in the 145-155 range at your height and this will give you more stability in many conditions, not just speed. As for maneuverability I think you'll find this has more to do with sidecut and flex (and those being in tune with you and your skiing) than length.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 12, 2009)

una_dogger said:


> Thanks, please let me know.



Sorry, but all of my Atomic Heaven's Gate demos have been sold.


----------



## una_dogger (Mar 13, 2009)

No worries, Cannon's got a pair. 

Thanks for checkin'.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 18, 2009)

skidon said:


> My mate (SkiDeb) sez check out next year's "Little Black Skirt" by Blizzard.  She skied it at Cannon a few weeks back and was impressed....and she doesn't impress easily (at least when it comes to skis).  Heh.


Second this one, as well at the Eos.
Blizzard is kicking it up a notch in the womens' ski line!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 24, 2009)

My never ever wife got hooked this year.  Need to replace her foam core beginner skis (which are girls skis, a fact I missed at the swap largely due to intentional mislabeling by the ski shop provider- they were new and mounted with adult bindings).

Any recommendations for an intermediate who is looking forward to learning to carve?  She skis fairly quickly and aggressively for her skill level.  Thanks!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2009)

Madroch said:


> My never ever wife got hooked this year.  Need to replace her foam core beginner skis (which are girls skis, a fact I missed at the swap largely due to intentional mislabeling by the ski shop provider- they were new and mounted with adult bindings).
> 
> Any recommendations for an intermediate who is looking forward to learning to carve?  She skis fairly quickly and aggressively for her skill level.  Thanks!



You should suggest giving her your skis and then you can get the bump skis you've been wanting:-D


----------



## Madroch (Mar 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You should suggest giving her your skis and then you can get the bump skis you've been wanting:-D



Wow, so simple, how did I miss it?    That idea rivals the playstation II I bought her for x-mas a few years back...


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

Suggestions? I just put my 162cm Roxy Joyrider's up for sale. Great ski for an intermediate who is learning fast. Handles just about anything thrown at it. Selling because, while I love them, having 3 different pairs of skis is too many options for me.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 24, 2009)

Severine-- thanks.  I need to think about the length- 162 may be a little long for her.  She is not tall and skis a 150 cm ski now, which is at about her chin.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Severine-- thanks.  I need to think about the length- 162 may be a little long for her.  She is not tall and skis a 150 cm ski now, which is at about her chin.


My beginner skis were 140cm. I moved from those to 165 twin tips, then the 162 Joyriders. I'm 5'5". It's not just height. If she's progressing well, she's going to need a ski that will allow her to go to the next level, and a little extra length can equal extra stability (which I badly needed when I got off the 140s).

Just sayin...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Suggestions? I just put my 162cm Roxy Joyrider's up for sale. Great ski for an intermediate who is learning fast. Handles just about anything thrown at it. Selling because, while I love them, having 3 different pairs of skis is too many options for me.



+1  

As your ability is progressing, it's just SSSSOOOOOOO much easier to know what you'll be getting when you click into the bindings everytime!  Kind of tough to be thinking about technique things like body position/hand position/feet *AND* if this is the pair of skis where you need to stay centered or the pair where you need to be a bit forward, etc, etc, etc.

Personally I know that the less I have to think about technique/equipment wise when I'm on the hill, the more likely that "it will just happen" and chances are the better I'm going to be skiing on any given day!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 24, 2009)

persee said:


> I think you must be thinking of a different ski than the Burnin' Luv. The Burnin Luv is an Advanced/Expert Frontside Carver ski. With a 70mm waist it's about as far as you can get from a powder ski.



Even the Lotta Luv makes for a pretty good eastern all mountain performance ski.  It's basically the women's equivalent of an Apache Recon and that's not a ski that springs to mind to grab on a big powder day.  It's a 50%/50% groomed/ungroomed all mountain ski.  A 130 pound woman who doesn't have a lot of leg strength should be able to flex it in shorter lengths.  The integral binding system and mounting plate make the ski fairly heavy going from the parking lot to the snow but that's true of most performace skis with intergral bindings.  If you go foam core and flat to cut the weight, you're not going to get the edge grip you need in the east in a performance ski.

I suspect the problem many people experience is that you really can't skid a performance all mountain ski.  The edge wants to lock unless you dull the tune to the point where it has poor edge grip.  You have to carve it.  It makes for a lousy intermediate ski.  That has nothing to do with men and women.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 24, 2009)

severine said:


> My beginner skis were 140cm. I moved from those to 165 twin tips, then the 162 Joyriders. I'm 5'5". It's not just height. If she's progressing well, she's going to need a ski that will allow her to go to the next level, and a little extra length can equal extra stability (which I badly needed when I got off the 140s).
> 
> Just sayin...



I hear ya... she is 5' 2"ish...I'll talk to her.  I still like 03Jeff's idea the best :lol:


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm in the same boat with Mrs SnoBunSki, here's her post from skidivas..

_I need new skis. I am 48, 5 feet tall and too non-thin to use junior skis. The dilemma is because I take a race clinic and run a little nastar (I usually bronze if not silver) I need a ski that can GS for me. I am an advanced skier HOWEVER when I am having a lack of cofidence day I stink!!! I am a fast skier not by choice hence the race clinic to learn to handle the speed better. My husband who is the gear manager of our family, 4 skiers and one boarder, thinks I need a K2 one luv type ski for our conditions (we live in the east) but I don't think I'll be able to squeeze any racing out of them and I need something good on ice. I'm currently skiing Volkl supersport gamma 147s (2005-6)which are skied out and I am ready for something better. Another problem....I demoed some race skis and other skis 154-155 they were too long and too hard to work. I just can't work that hard all the time. I would like to go a little longer but not 154-155s. I need a all quiver, carving and racing (a little bit) ski. Anyone have any suggestions??_

I like the volkl fuego in a 154 for her...any thoughts? As much as i'd lover her to be able to demo abunch of skis its really tough with our schedule and budget...


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Trekchick has experience with the Fuego... hopefully, she pipes in on this.


----------

